# Raddle Powder



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anybody ever used this on goats? vs. using a marking harness?

Premier 1 has it - I'm sorry I can't get the link to post.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's the link for you: http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=6

It says it doesn't work well on goats...best on heavy wool sheep.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I saw that in the recent 2015 Product catalogue as well and wanted to try it! I don't think it included the note about working better on sheep wool than goats in the catalogue though. 

I actually just purchased a breeding harness a couple months ago and am trying it out for the first time this month. So far...my buck Tanka is fairly blue from head to withers and there is not a SPECK of blue on any of the does backs... However the does do have blue spots on their horns, faces, legs!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Precautions	
Usually takes more than one application. More mess than a breeding harness.
Marks are not always scourable—particularly if vegetable oil is used.
It is difficult to remove all of the raddle from the animal's chest in order to change colors mid-season. If you plan to switch colors, go bright to dark or green/red/blue.
Raddle works best with wooled breeds of sheep. The fiber of hair sheep and goats does not hold the raddle as efficiently as wool.

That's directly off the website...Doesn't say it won't work just that it won't work as well. We bought a breeding harness for the first time this year too. Buck got colored....one doe had it all over her SIDE....and then 2 days later, the buck had it torn to pieces. LOL So.....we are breeding without it again.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah that's what I read. I got the impression that the color wouldn't hold as long in the hair as it would in the wool. There is a little more info in the catalog that's not on the website. It shows ewes with visible color after 3 weeks. That is really more that I would need.
I only have 1 breeding buck so I would only need 1 color. We pasture breed all our does and we watch them everyday during breeding season and just write the does name on the calendar. But we always have one doe that never shows signs of heat - we never see anything BUT she always ends up preggo.
He doesn't like the harness and he is such a goof-ball the hubby is afraid he might get it hung on something.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like it might be worth the try then.... THEN....you could tell all of us if it works! :lol:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol: Will do.....Remind me in about 4 weeks!!!:lol:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I was thinking about this some more... I don't really need the marks to stay on the does for a long time - I just need to know the first day they are covered and I check them every day, so it should be totally fine if goat hair doesn't hold it as well as sheep wool! We'll see how I do with the marking harness this year and then maybe I'll try the Raddle out for some attempted spring breeding


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And that's kind of what I was thinking too. As long as the mark stays on long enough for us to see it and know that he at least mounted....that should be long enough? But if it won't stick to the BUCK....it won't matter. That would be the downside of it. I don't think it's a matter of how well it sticks to the does, it would having to continually reapply to the buck that would be a pain and if it didn't stay on for even 24 hours....


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

i will order it and try to let everyone know. It does state that it would need to be applied every 2-5 days. So maybe with goats it needs to be applied every 2 days and with sheep you can go up to 5 days???


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess you will find out for us! LOL Probably depend on how many does are in with him and the weather too


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Would a rutting buck wash it away by peeing on his chest?

Also, do you really want to bend down next to or in front of a buck in rut to slather that stuff on his chest?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> also, do you really want to bend down next to or in front of a buck in rut to slather that stuff on his chest?


:rofl:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Would a rutting buck wash it away by peeing on his chest?
> 
> Also, do you really want to bend down next to or in front of a buck in rut to slather that stuff on his chest?


 Can't be worse than trying to adjust all the snaps/straps/buckles on the darn breeding harness on a thoroughly crusty buck!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How do the buckles and other metallic items stand up to buck urine? 

Yeah, messing with buckels and such on a pee soaked buck has got to be kinda gross too!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Would a rutting buck wash it away by peeing on his chest?
> 
> Also, do you really want to bend down next to or in front of a buck in rut to slather that stuff on his chest?


Lets just say that will be the hubby's job........:lol::ROFL:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The buckles on the harness I purchased are all plastic. I thought for sure it was a goner based on that alone but so far none have broken! I imagine a metal buckle versus goat urine would not fair well.

This is the one I have: http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=835bacb9-739b-4f0f-8be2-16d831f3587c


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am still waiting for the Raddle Powder to arrive for use on my jr buck. I hope to have some info on it before long anyways our large buck is wearing a brand new marking harness. If anyone has any doubt on the marking harness effectiveness. I assure you it works. I choose the blue crayon. I am not joking when I say it can be seen from outer space.:ROFL:

I have the bluest goat herd you have ever seen. LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Seeing blue! One of these things is not like the others... (stubborn Lady just won't breed!)


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

My goats are so blue we had a guy ask us at church yesterday if knew who was vandalizing our animals! LOL

How long will it take before this stuff wears off??

SalteyLove - Nice girls you have there!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We've had two very heavy rains during which the gals grazed anyhow and those photos show how faded they are. I think one more rain or if I put their street sweeper scratching brush in there and it will be gone!

My dad really really thought I used blue survey marking paint on them!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes and make sure you order the right one for your temps. I some how missed that and got cold weather chalk for 100 degrees. 
This didn't come off till after she kidded lol








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

PURPLE?! I'm envious! That was totally not an option on Valley Vet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Premier 1  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## slspackers (Jan 27, 2015)

I was wondering how did the raddle powder work? I am trying to decide between that and the harness. 

Thank you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope Springkids has tried it and can let us know!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry we ended up not using it last breeding season but it's in the plans for this fall.

On a side note all my kids are here for the year and I still have blue butts in the field,,,,:ROFL:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

slspackers said:


> I was wondering how did the raddle powder work? I am trying to decide between that and the harness.
> 
> Thank you.


The marking harness works...No doubt about it. The blue crayon is VERY visible and well over 5 months later....it is still there.


----------



## slspackers (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for responding.


----------

